

A Conversation With Julian Assange, Slavoj Zizek & Amy Goodman (Live) - genesiss
http://www.livestream.com/democracynow
Ok, it's over - here is whole conversation: http://www.livestream.com/democracynow/video?clipId=pla_b539748a-c5e0-4525-b3ca-570594482d97&#38;utm_source=lslibrary&#38;utm_medium=ui-thumb
======
genesiss
It's over now, here is recording of the conversation:
[http://www.livestream.com/democracynow/video?clipId=pla_b539...](http://www.livestream.com/democracynow/video?clipId=pla_b539748a-c5e0-4525-b3ca-570594482d97&utm_source=lslibrary&utm_medium=ui-
thumb)

~~~
genesiss
Skip to 21:30 for the beginning.

------
Perceval
I'm in a poli-sci department with a bunch of continental political theorists.
I cannot stand Slavok Žižek. Probably the biggest living bullshit artist in
political theory.

~~~
127
I'm interested. Can you offer any source for this claim? I was considering of
reading some of his writings but if he has to offer no value, I'd rather know
in advance.

~~~
pwpwp
Zizek is highly interesting and entertaining.

Many of his articles are collected here: <http://www.lacan.com/frameziz.htm>

~~~
unicornporn
Speaking of entertaining, yes he is. If you want an accessible and funny
introduction to this man, check out this clip from "Examined Life":
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iGCfiv1xtoU>

------
blendergasket
Assange claims to be being blackmailed over the bank docs he has. I wonder if
the lawsuit he just filed is related to that in any way.

~~~
borism
do you mean the complaint about illegal blocking of their funding by Visa and
MasterCard?

How would that be related in any way?

~~~
blendergasket
So what you're saying is there's absolutely no way these organizations are
motivated to block the money going to the organization which threatens to
publish their own secrets because of any threat to themselves?

~~~
borism
Blackmail != blocking money

in many cases it's the exact opposite.

------
cheez
How is this live? I thought Assange is under house arrest of some kind...

~~~
evangineer
Nope, he's on bail. As long as he doesn't break the conditions of the bail, he
can pretty much do what he wants.

<http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-12988646>

~~~
Joakal
He made a video blog of his house arrest:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCNzU3u7G3o>

~~~
cheez
Incredible.

